# differances between de and det sr20



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

i know someone sent me a link in one of my old posts to the differances between de and det. i can get a g20 sr20de REAL cheap but i need to know some of the diffs first. is it distrobuter or dis. comp ratio. can i use ka computer on it. can i have ka comp reprogrammed to work. can i use sr20det harness and computer on it. i know im gonna have to get a trans for it. im not running ac or pwr steer so im not worried about that. if there is anything else diff please do tell. thx guyz


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

no replys huh? ok i found de has distrobuter and i found out comp ratio. small potatos. i need to know if the ka ecu can run the sr motor. most of all i need to know if i can use ka harness on the motor. PLEASE HELP!


----------



## psshhgoesmysr20 (May 1, 2002)

The differences are mainly compression ration, oil coolers, and a few other differences. You mentioned getting a G20 motor but this is in the S13 forum, the G20 motor is a FWD motor and will not work in the s13 chassis. As far as the Ka ECU, I've heard of people using them on an sr20det in an s13, but I'm more than sure it needs to be retuned. Personally I would use the sr20 ecu as that is what it is intended for.


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

i was going to use sr20de rear wheel drive motor from japan


----------



## cranium (Oct 8, 2002)

from what i was told by my mechanic the RWD det motor has the starter on the tranny and the FWD motor has it on the motor.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

FFgeon said:


> *i was going to use sr20de rear wheel drive motor from japan *


well, for starters. the RWD SR20DE does not come out of the G20 (also known as the Primera in Japan). 

the RWD Sr20DE that you're referring to would come out of the Silvia Js and Qs. the Silvia Ks are carry the SR20DET. 

there aren't a whole lot of differences. you're biggest worry should be that the CR in the SR20DEs is higher than that of the SR20DETs. so, that would mean you would have to basically rebuild the block (or engine, if you want) to lower the CR, and then turbo it. whereas, you could just get the SR20DET for about the same price as rebuilding the SR20DE. 

but here's another thing that you probably overlooked. the SR20DE from the Silvia Js and Qs WERE NOT made in the states. so, that would mean that you would have to have one shipped in from Japan, Australia, etc. rebuild the block or engine to lower the CR, and then turbo it. if you like to throw away money, go with that route.


----------



## BuudWeizErr (Sep 19, 2002)

now, now edwin, you disappoint me..



> Here are the differences between the DET and the DE:
> 
> The DET has oil squirter piston coolers
> The DET has a bigger oil pump.
> ...


Stop trying to reinvent the wheel. I'm sure I'll say this a million times before I stop helping people out, but there is a reason why the SR20DET is so popular. It's a fairly simple and straightforward procedure. Nobody buys DE's and turbos them, nobody converts the FWD SR20's to RWD for the 240's, only a small percentage of people turbo their KA's. If you want to be different so bad, put a VG30 or RB2x series engine in there.


----------



## FFgeon (Nov 28, 2002)

i ordered my front clip today (tuesday) and i am super excited. i got the silvia k's front end with body strait body panels also


----------



## mav1178 (Jan 8, 2003)

BuudWeizErr said:


> *
> 
> *The DET has a variable intake cam, runs retarded at idle, advanced mid range and retarded top end.


I know you didn't write that, but that is only true when applied to S14/15 SR engines. S13 SR20 had no VTC-whatsoever.

-alex


----------

